# Join our mailing list



## Sir Vape (19/9/14)

Morning guys

We have just had an update that our shipment has landed. Needs to go through customs and should be with us tomorrow or Monday.

We have some really awesome goodies to share with you guys ranging from:
High Wattage Devices
Mechanical Mods
E-Pipes
RDA'S
and more .......

We have had an awesome response from you guys on pre-sales and would like to thank you for your support. We have already started placing our next order and shipment will be leaving at the end of the month. Website is nearly finished and will be going live next week. In the meantime I will be sending out a stock sheet on Sunday or Monday via our mailing list, giving you all an opportunity to purchase items before the launch of our site.

Please pop us an email on asksirvape@gmail.com to be added.

There are still a few Sigelei 100w and Zna 50w's available. Mail us to secure one now!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

